# ordered 220 ton , received 110 ?



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

we put our order in 1 month ago for 220. Last truck came in today says that's all we're getting until further notice.meanwhile down the block at the Municipal Building they're getting un limited sources to their likings. Was told not to send any more trucks to the port until further notice.they said everyone is hoarding.and only municipalities can replenish their sheds they have first dibs.....


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

hoarding, salt, bulk salt, tenn., salt trucks,


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my first load They said I should get it before Nov 1 
Same guy been hauling to my State Shed I called to see if one those truck stop dump my load He told me State pays double so they haul that first


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Antlerart06;1848195 said:


> I'm still waiting for my first load They said I should get it before Nov 1
> Same guy been hauling to my State Shed I called to see if one those truck stop dump my load He told me State pays double so they haul that first


you mean the state pays a third of us.they get first dibs municipalities they got first dibs no doubt about it they will continue to get first dibs.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

Citytow;1848197 said:


> you mean the state pays a third of us.they get first dibs municipalities they got first dibs no doubt about it they will continue to get first dibs.


How will people get to your clear lots without clear roads? Not trolling or drumming a fire, just a honest, valid point imo. Roads hold a higher significance than individual business, driveways etc...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not to my insurance and contracts they don't


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Citytow;1848197 said:


> you mean the state pays a third of us.they get first dibs municipalities they got first dibs no doubt about it they will continue to get first dibs.


State pays more on the trucking cost not on the salt.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

its making for an interesting winter. i could not guarantee 2 accounts this year that i would be able to apply salt bc they require 18-24 ton an app. therefore losing them . now i sit back , lick my wounds and watch the one who does try to guarantee them during the projected shortage .

were now typing up "sand clause" amendments . rolling with the punches . thats business . just happy there no beer or food shortage.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Beer shortage? Don't even joke about that!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

replacing one of the saltdogg front auger bearings soon .must have ran over 200 ton thru that sucker last year. the auger isnt seated and she does a dance when its loaded . i better do it soon before the carnage sets in :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EPM;1848286 said:


> Beer shortage? Don't even joke about that!


That's a revolution waiting to happen.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Citytow;1848260 said:


> its making for an interesting winter. i could not guarantee 2 accounts this year that i would be able to apply salt bc they require 18-24 ton an app. therefore losing them . now i sit back , lick my wounds and watch the one who does try to guarantee them during the projected shortage .
> 
> were now typing up "sand clause" amendments . rolling with the punches . thats business . just happy there no beer or food shortage.


What kind of account requires 18-24 ton an app? Hell most malls in Philly are way less then that.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

lilweeds;1848388 said:


> What kind of account requires 18-24 ton an app? Hell most malls in Philly are way less then that.


must be bs if you dont know , huh? just bc you crack 10 50's in 1 week , dont mean we all do . so , yeah , THEY MUST BE A MALL or a SC.
do you need the address too?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

No, just most guys say they need 18-24 to salt a bank lot, not saying you are one. That being said the only thing on Philly big enough to take a triaxle of salt would probably be the airport.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

lilweeds;1848650 said:


> No, just most guys say they need 18-24 to salt a bank lot, not saying you are one. That being said the only thing on Philly big enough to take a triaxle of salt would probably be the airport.


salt on an airport tarmac ? sounds like disaster . :laughing::laughing::laughing:
that my friend ........is a classic


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

lilweeds;1848650 said:


> No, just most guys say they need 18-24 to salt a bank lot, not saying you are one. That being said the only thing on Philly big enough to take a triaxle of salt would probably be the airport.


I bet where the Eagles play they use more than that........

So....What are you gonna do there Citytow???.....Glad to see other parts of the country getting jacked around........


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

best one yet is "salt on the tarmac" . still laughing . 
did you eat your wheaties this morning ?
eagles are on a bye this week. bummer.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Citytow;1848735 said:


> best one yet is "salt on the tarmac" . still laughing .
> did you eat your wheaties this morning ?
> eagles are on a bye this week. bummer.


Cant believe they are 5-1........Better yet....Cant believe the Lions are 4-2


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey easy on the lions, after today they will be 5 & 2 ...Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

5-2 ......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Superior L & L;1848976 said:


> 5-2 ......


...........


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Superior L & L;1848976 said:


> 5-2 ......


Funny, that is what the Eagles will be next week also. :laughing:


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Plow Solutions;1848763 said:


> Hey easy on the lions, after today they will be 5 & 2 ...Thumbs Up


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

You may want to get a brine maker and go with some sprayers. We use chloride but its cheap here. I am hearing you can stretch your salt by making brine with it.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Metro Lawn;1849968 said:


> You may want to get a brine maker and go with some sprayers. We use chloride but its cheap here. I am hearing you can stretch your salt by making brine with it.


dont believe the hype . i seen it with and without . below 20 degrees , sure . but its got to be calcium chloride based


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Metro Lawn;1849968 said:


> You may want to get a brine maker and go with some sprayers. We use chloride but its cheap here. I am hearing you can stretch your salt by making brine with it.


If you can't get salt, how do you make brine?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1850213 said:


> If you can't get salt, how do you make brine?


...............


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;1850213 said:


> If you can't get salt, how do you make brine?


Because if you had read the original post it said he ordered 220 tons and could only get 110 tons. So there was salt to make brine. I bet you did your book reports in school by only reading the back cover.... :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Metro Lawn;1851123 said:


> Because if you had read the original post it said he ordered 220 tons and could only get 110 tons. So there was salt to make brine. I bet you did your book reports in school by only reading the back cover.... :laughing:


Treating bulk salt will make salt go further.

Using brine in place of granular will make salt go less.

And yes, I've been using liquids since 2003, so I have experience.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;1851135 said:


> Using brine in place of granular will make salt go less.


1 ton of salt will make 667 gallons of salt brine which will do 11 acres at a 60 gal per acre rate. Even at 100 gal per acre you are getting 6.5. We generally get under 3 acres per ton of salt in solid form because of waste. Liquid is much easier to control applications and not oversalt. I don't know what you are talking about, but you never get less coverage by making brine.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

he know better . i tried explaining it . but once again , his word is gospel .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Metro Lawn;1851254 said:


> 1 ton of salt will make 667 gallons of salt brine which will do 11 acres at a 60 gal per acre rate. Even at 100 gal per acre you are getting 6.5. We generally get under 3 acres per ton of salt in solid form because of waste. Liquid is much easier to control applications and not oversalt. I don't know what you are talking about, but you never get less coverage by making brine.


60 GPLM is unrealistic for deicing.

100 is getting closer.

Then you get into the limitations that liquids have and they are not the end all, be all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Metro Lawn;1851254 said:


> 1 ton of salt will make 667 gallons of salt brine which will do 11 acres at a 60 gal per acre rate. Even at 100 gal per acre you are getting 6.5. We generally get under 3 acres per ton of salt in solid form because of waste. Liquid is much easier to control applications and not oversalt. I don't know what you are talking about, but you never get less coverage by making brine.


60 GPLM is unrealistic for deicing.

100 is getting closer.

Then you get into the limitations that liquids have and they are not the end all, be all.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;1852904 said:


> 60 GPLM is unrealistic for deicing.
> 
> 100 is getting closer.
> 
> Then you get into the limitations that liquids have and they are not the end all, be all.


Quit trying to think before you hurt yourself. Nobody ever mentioned 60 Gallons Per Lane Mile as you are talking about. I said acre. There is almost a 10,000 sq ft difference.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

another jacked thread brought to you by the untouchables


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Metro Lawn;1853128 said:


> Quit trying to think before you hurt yourself. Nobody ever mentioned 60 Gallons Per Lane Mile as you are talking about. I said acre. There is almost a 10,000 sq ft difference.


He must be right, he said it twice....


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

How long does that 100 gallon per acre last? With no more daytime snowfall will it flash freeze that nite? If it snows another 2" during the day, will it still keep the lot black? Is that rough pavement or freshly sealed pavement? Is that a flat lot with no drainage or sloped? Is that straight brine or some blend with carbs? Are you comparing it to parking lots that need a street sweeper after they've been salted?

I can see brine maybe being more efficient in a perfect situation, but overall, in the world I have to work in, I don't see it saving that much over the entire account list.

City Tow - I'm trying to see where someone said "airport tarmac" other than you? I see the word "airport" but not tarmac. I've flown all over this country, and I've seen salt at a lot of airports - not on the plane side of the fence though.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

framer1901;1853180 said:


> How long does that 100 gallon per acre last? With no more daytime snowfall will it flash freeze that nite? If it snows another 2" during the day, will it still keep the lot black? Is that rough pavement or freshly sealed pavement? Is that a flat lot with no drainage or sloped? Is that straight brine or some blend with carbs? Are you comparing it to parking lots that need a street sweeper after they've been salted?
> 
> I can see brine maybe being more efficient in a perfect situation, but overall, in the world I have to work in, I don't see it saving that much over the entire account list.
> 
> City Tow - I'm trying to see where someone said "airport tarmac" other than you? I see the word "airport" but not tarmac. I've flown all over this country, and I've seen salt at a lot of airports - not on the plane side of the fence though.


not on a tarmac . question . have you been on a tarmac ( where planes touch down ) performing snow removal operations ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Metro Lawn;1853128 said:


> Quit trying to think before you hurt yourself. Nobody ever mentioned 60 Gallons Per Lane Mile as you are talking about. I said acre. There is almost a 10,000 sq ft difference.


You are correct, I should have used gallons per acre.

Which, 60 Gallons per acre is still not close to enough to do the job unless you have perfect conditions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Citytow;1853190 said:


> not on a tarmac . question . have you been on a tarmac ( where planes touch down ) performing snow removal operations ?


Planes on on runways, then take taxiways to the tarmac. .....and yes I've plowed at midway and O'Hare 20 years ago. No private vendors allowed on taxi or runways. The airport personal took care of them. We plowed the tarmac and entry areas. No salt was allowed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1853213 said:


> Planes on on runways, then take taxiways to the tarmac. .....and yes I've plowed at midway and O'Hare 20 years ago. No private vendors allowed on taxi or runways. The airport personal took care of them. We plowed the tarmac and entry areas. No salt was allowed.


I can't believe you just did that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1853242 said:


> I can't believe you just did that.


That was to help clarify Citytoe's characterization and any future pilots that may take his word for fact.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1853213 said:


> Planes on on runways, then take taxiways to the tarmac. .....and yes I've plowed at midway and O'Hare 20 years ago. No private vendors allowed on taxi or runways. The airport personal took care of them. We plowed the tarmac and entry areas. No salt was allowed.


Well said.


----------

